# Heterothele gabonensis



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

so, thanks to hesswa for reviving an old thread i saw a link to a tarantula called Heterothele gabonensis.

this made me wonder.   Are these in the hobby?  if not, when could we expect them to be in the U.S. for sale.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 30, 2009)

That's our guy (or girl). I don't know about the US hobby, but there are quite a few Canadian members who have them. Cedrik (username CedrikG) went to Gabon a while back and collected some specimens, bred them, and sold their offspring. The first one we bought died, it was weird from the get-go, and it was tiny tiny tiny - it only molted once in a 4 month period (and they're supposed to be the mature-in-a-year type) and it barely ate and eventually died. We then got the chance to get another, and so that's Cobra Commander II. Cedrik was selling them here for $60 CAN, and I know of a few Canadian members who are doing communals with them. They're a really cool sp.

Cass


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

:drool::drool::drool: 

man i gotta get one! wow!  well now i know what im waiting for!  also arent these communal? as well as semi arboreal?

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## bliss (Dec 30, 2009)

GoTerps (Eric) might chime in on this thread, I hope he does.  If I remember correctly, he loves dwarf species.  

Very communal just like H. villosella, also like dry conditions.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

so are they in the U.S.  because this just became number 2 on my list of wants!:drool::drool::drool: next to E. olivicea of course(which is possible the most gorgeous T known to man!) imo


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 30, 2009)

The members I know who keep them communally have had great success with it. They are semi-arboreal, ours built a funnel web (much like an OBT) and usually chills in there. Also, in that picture, Cobra is in premolt, he just molted yesterday so he looks really awesome. He's about 1" now so if it's a boy he's penultimate as they only get about 1.5" I believe, and if it's a girl, then I better start searching for an unrelated MM. When he hardens up and has had a meal, I'm going to attempt to chase him into a pill vial so I can ventrally sex him, this may prove difficult as they're ridiculously fast. His molt is too small to sex without a microscope. He may already be mature, they don't get tibial spurs and all I've seen of him since the molt are legs III and IV so I can't really see whether or not he's got emboli.

Cass


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

so not to be nosy cassandra, but what did this cost?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 30, 2009)

codykrr said:


> so not to be nosy cassandra, but what did this cost?


That's not a problem, they were each $60. Which we thought was a really good price for something new in the Canadian hobby. Plus they're pretty gorgeous.

Cass


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

was that candian or U.s.?


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 30, 2009)

codykrr said:


> was that candian or U.s.?


Canadian. But from spying on your classifieds section, pricing between the two countries is really different. Like here, 1/2" LP's go for around $30 CAN, where I know they're given as freebies there. But then I read on another thread that P. rufilata are pretty pricey in the US, but in Canada you can get a .5"-.75" sling for $25 CAN. I have no clue how much they'd go for in the states.
Cass


----------



## HESSWA (Dec 30, 2009)

You are welcome Cody. It was acctually on accident but hey if it helps people out I dont have a problem with it. I serously need this sp. If anyone has any avalible or is breeding any let me know asp I am serously considering this sp.!


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Cody,



codykrr said:


> so are they in the U.S.  because this just became number 2 on my list of wants!:drool::drool::drool: n


If you're not already keeping _Heterothele villosella_, I'd suggest getting some of that species instead.  You will find them here in the states, unlike _H. gabonensis._ 

I've had some more eggsacs of _H. villosella _ species hatch out recently, and am quite overrun with them at the moment, so shoot me a PM if you're interested.

Eric


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 30, 2009)

Why must you show me a T thats so awesome looking and not available here...curse you.


----------



## BCscorp (Dec 30, 2009)

Check out cedriks article on his trip.
http://www.bushdrums.com/news/index.php?shownews=1592


----------



## codykrr (Dec 30, 2009)

you know i was just looking at the "genus gallery" and i see no heterothele genus....whats up with that?


----------



## GoTerps (Dec 31, 2009)

codykrr said:


> you know i was just looking at the "genus gallery" and i see no heterothele genus....whats up with that?


I much prefer THIS LIST to the "genus gallery".  You'll find plenty of _Heterothele_ pictures that way.

Eric


----------



## codykrr (Dec 31, 2009)

thank you !  why i have not found that before beats me! (book marked that one)


----------

